
NIMble: $300 Android Desktop Phone Designed by Former iPhone Engineer - chaostheory
http://i.gizmodo.com/5126620/nimble-300-android-desktop-phone-designed-by-former-iphone-engineer
======
Jebdm
Cool, I guess, but I'm not really sure what the market for this is.

